# ULVR - Unilever PLC (LSE)



## robertbanking (31 January 2022)

Hello everyone, hope you are having a relaxing Sunday.

I have researched the share Unilever in the UK and believe it has a strong competitive advantage and its revenues will continue to grow. Selling many essential brands that are purchased regular by consumers. However sites like Walletinvestor state over 1 year the price will drop from 3786 GBX to 3703 GBX. Does anyone kindly know please how this has been calculated, is this a technical analysis of the share graph please, what elements of the share price graph and trade volumes indicate this could fall over 1 year please?  

Thank you for any support you can give, i would be very thankful. Enjoy the rest of your weekend. All the best.


----------

